# Serious network monitoring tool



## Mad_Dud (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello,
Guys, how do you watch your network movement?
I need application (or easy way to get this info) which will show me: PID, owner, remote ip, port, bandwidth tx/rx and conn status.

Now i use iftop for finding suspicious connections, than i double-check it with netstat. this info gives me some clues and than i can kill this process.

Guys, please give me some tips, how to monitor my network movement like irc (which user is connected to what server).


BTW. it would be VERY nice to get everything in one place - ssh failed attempts, http get, irc, telnet, ssh, scp, ftp connections. Web, GUI, console app - i don't care. i need as much info as it's possible
Do i expect too much?


----------



## Levenson (Apr 25, 2009)

I think this article can help you. And take a look at this tool - NTop.


----------



## Mad_Dud (Apr 25, 2009)

OK.
I found _sockstat_. It gives me almost exactly all i need.
This tool works great with _tcpdrop_.

I'll seek for some interactive version (like htop) and that will be it.

BTW. thank you *Levenson*. I just started installing ntop. It looks quite nice  Also thanks for the article!
Greetings


----------

